# Sound clip



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Does anyone have a sound clip of the Greddy SP exhaust or the Stromung? I plan on going on either of these routes so either would be appreciated. anything would be helpful.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Somebody at least has to have a video or sound clip? Please people!!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry man, I don't have a video camera or a tape recorder, and I'm still working on getting my roomate's girlfriend to let me use her digital camera to take some pics of the GReddy, it's just been a busy week.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

if you are trying to decide between the greddy and the stromung, go with the greddy. stromung will rust and need replacing much faster. personally, im going with an hks sport.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

well I know it's between the 2. probably Greddy because I like the shape of the muffler better (not rice, just the way it looks). I've heard good things about both, but never rust about Stromung. I really want a sound clip even if I do go with Greddy, just to get an idea of what I'm getting. and Adam, I would appreciate it. No hassle, I totally forgot about me asking you for one! Ihateloops - aren't you going with HKS Sport for the sleeper look muffler tip? not a bad idea. thanks guys!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I have two quick pics now, so someone can host them, or I can just email them to you.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

please email them to me. I'm sure you can find someone to host them, but I can't. can anyone host these pics for Adam?? thanks Adam man, I really appreciate it!


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

ihateloops said:


> *if you are trying to decide between the greddy and the stromung, go with the greddy. stromung will rust and need replacing much faster. personally, im going with an hks sport. *


Dude, How is an all stainless, welded with stainless rod system gonna rust and need replacement much faster? Any basis to your words, or just throwing it out there?


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Adam said:


> *I have two quick pics now, so someone can host them, or I can just email them to you. *


send them over to [email protected] and ill host them for you. By the way have you ever thought of going with a custom exhaust. I have a magnaflow with a custom exhaust that i love. Just putting out my thoughts. But send the pics over and ill host peace

CORY


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

GregV said:


> *Dude, How is an all stainless, welded with stainless rod system gonna rust and need replacement much faster? Any basis to your words, or just throwing it out there? *



Greg, don't sweat it. We know the Stromung has been proven to provide solid performance gains AND withstand the elements. 

GReedy and HKS both make good applications for the B13. Custom-made systems can look and sound quite good as well, just as slvrsentra spoke of. It's all about what design you prefer, your price range, and as you want to discover, the exhaust note.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

slvrsentra said:


> *
> 
> send them over to [email protected] and ill host them for you. By the way have you ever thought of going with a custom exhaust. I have a magnaflow with a custom exhaust that i love. Just putting out my thoughts. But send the pics over and ill host peace
> 
> CORY *


You got em...


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*Adam*

Dude, my piece computer wouldn't upload the file. It would download it just not show the picture from the attach.!! So I guess I'll have to wait for slvrsentra to host them eh? Ah, I'll live, but thanks a lot for trying!


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

Piece one together and have a good exhaust shop weld it up for ya. I had the courtesy B pipe till a little accident, then went with this setup. It is the best sounding exhaust (better than the stromung my brother has on an NX2000) and performs great. I spent a whopping 400 for a cat, muffler, glasspack, mandrel bends and labor to put it all in, and they put my header in for me. My stuff is listed in my sig.

Brent


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

what type of muffler are you running? 2" right? and where did you find the mandrel bends? 400 isn't bad for everything plus install, why did you get a glasspack tho? and do you have any sound clips or videos?


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

*Photos *

I just woke up this morning to see the pics in my email.

Any way heres what you have been waiting for....





































there you go

Cory


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

That was such a bad post by me, too many questions not answered. I have a 2.25" exhaust installed with a catco 2.5" in/out cat with a 2.25" thrush glasspack welded to it with 2 mandrel bends and then running back to the ultraflow 2.25" in/out muffler. It sounds awesome. The thrush glasspack reduces all the resonance my system had before with the AEBS header installed. Now the exhaust teamed up with the Place Racing CAI sound meaner than my buddies V6 Contour SE! THe glasspack is a perforated core so it really doesn't introduce any extra back pressure and the ultraflow muffler is a perf. core straight through design and is one of the most free flowing mufflers out on the market. I bought every last part of the exhaust from www.summitracing.com excluding the header and the manifold gaskets, the shop used a gasket maker stuff for the flange tot he cat and it seals up completly so no air leaks to worry about.

Brent Meints


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for hosting the pics! I threw in that last one just to show what it looks like with no carpet. That third one looked clearer to me, you could actually see the muffler, but I guess not.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Nice car Adam! The tip doesn't look like its' 4" at all. Fits the car good in my point of view. Now just to be able to hear it! 

Coach - Nice. I don't even know why I asked about the glasspack...wasn't thinking on my behalf! How did you put your exhaust together? By that question, I mean like which bends and pipes did you get from Summit? I'm looking at their site right now and I'm trying to think of how you did it. I haven't been under my car to look at JUST my exhaust so I don't know which bends where and all that. Thanks for hosting those pics btw.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

You will need two 90 deg mandrel bends and the cat, glasspack, muffler. Then the shop will add piping to fill in the gaps between the two mandrel bends and then add a pipe that goes over the lower control arm to the muffler. That pipe has a very slight bend in it so if they crush bend that it won't hinder performance at all. When I called summit I just said to get me the dynomax or magnaflow stainless mandrel bends and the guy looked them up for me.

Brent Meints


----------

